
Clojure Linear Algebra Refresher (4) – Linear Transformations - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-Linear-Transformations
======
dragandj
This is part 4 in the series.

Previous parts:

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Vector-Spaces)

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Eigenvalues-and-Eigenvectors)

[http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-
Refre...](http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Clojure-Linear-Algebra-Refresher-
Matrix-Transformations)

------
dragandj
HN discussions for previous 3 parts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480559)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14497867)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14549007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14549007)

